

Show HN: Bandidate, my first useful app - wait

I put together a little app to tell me when bands I like come near me. I figured I might as well let other people use it, too. I even found a few bands that I would have missed while building it, so that's a plus.<p>Basically, you upload your iTunes Library.xml file. Then I parse it and email you the bands that play near you.<p>http://www.bandidate.com<p>Anyway, that's all it does. I'm curious what you people out there think. If nothing else, it was great for getting better with Rails. And it was pretty fun.
======
juanito
Hey, I think it is a great idea.

Except that you limit it to people who use iTunes? You're shutting out a whole
lot of people.

~~~
wait
I put it up with only iTunes because, well, I only had the library for iTunes
and wanted to see if people used it. I figured iTunes was a good start and
will to add more later.

------
arfrank
Where does it pull concert data from?

Also it would be cool to use last.fm data via a username instead of only
iTunes data.

~~~
wait
I get it from Bandsintown. They have a pretty nice API.

Getting a list of bands from last.fm is a good idea. I'll add it to the
"things to do" list.

~~~
arfrank
It'd also be nice if you could also pull iTunes data straight from a iOs or
android device. I don't believe the APIs exist to do that via a web app, but
it'd be nice.

~~~
wait
Yea, I was actually thinking about that. I have no idea how to pull that off,
so it probably won't happen anytime soon.

------
wait
And some (hopefully) clickable goodness:

<http://www.bandidate.com/>

